# .220 swift



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

What is your opinion of this calibur. I mostly want to shoot yotes and fox.


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

Good caliber, very fast. kinda spendy to shoot. I shoot a .243 with 70 grain ballistics handloaded. They really raise hell with the 'yotes. I also shoot a .223 which is ok, its cheap shooting especially out of a mini 14. and I just got a .223 WSSM, which should be great but expensive shooting. If your not concerned about price and ammo availability the .220 swift is excellent caliber.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard good things about the .220 Swift. Especially if you let your buddy borrow it for a few weeks in February. The different shooting habits of your friends in a slightly more northern latitude will help break in the gun.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I've had a swift (hence my handle) for ~10years. I handload and am very happy with the caliber. I load 55gr Ballistic tips and seldom do I have an exit wound on a coyote. Foxes on the other hand tend to blow in half. I don't hunt fox enough to warrant trying 40 grain bullets. I can load a box of 20 with used brass for about $4.00. If your not hand loading expect to pay 15-24 dollars a box. The only down side of my swift is it is a heavy barrel that is tough to swing on a running coyote. As far as the caliber I think its the best 22 available. Good luck.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

If i had the money i would have bought a .220 swift, but i decided to go with the .223 cus its cheaper. if you're willing to spend the $$ on shells then go for the swift. I know a few people who shoot them and they've been very happy with it. but anyways hurry up and buy a gun and i'll go with ya


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have heard nothing but good things


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

I shoot a .220 swift and like it a lot. It is pretty spendy to shoot but it sure is fast. im the same as swift, ive had good luck with it one yotes, but it does blow up foxes a little. i shot a fox @ 125 yards with 40 grain ballistic tips about 2 weeks ago. i hit it in the high shoulder area, it left about a 2 inch exit hole. i still got 15 bucks for it so it wasnt that bad.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Another thing about the swift is the case is a semi-rimmed case. Meaning the rim diameter is greater than the case. What this means is when you load your magazine each cartridges rim must be in front of the one below it or it won't feed with the bolt. If you have a tough time feeding rounds from the magazine into the chamber check it out.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

i personally would choose a 223 for yote just because u can handload about 50 rounds for around 4 bucks and if u buy some factory WOLF ammo its about 20 rounds for 4 bucks so either way the 223 is cheap and does a pretty good job use a 55 grain and the versatility is if u load it down to 45 or 40 grain it can be used for long long rang squirrel shooting


----------



## Jonnyjoe (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi I have owned a 220 swift in a Ruger M77 Varmit rifle and was amazed at the tremendous power it had for such a small bullet. We were shooting at an axle from a tractor everyone there had different calibers, all the shots exploded on the shaft, but the swift took pieces out of it amazing.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

I absolutely Love the 220 swift. I have it in ruger. Love it. the ballistics are slightly better than that of a22 250 but not too much. I've had a lot of luck with 55 gr sierra hollow points. If you hand load it is the way to go in my opinion


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

One of my partners hunts with the .220. He also shoots the 55 gr sierra hollow points. Bad medicine for couyote disasterous for fox.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

One of my partners hunts with the .220. He also shoots the 55 gr sierra hollow points. Bad medicine for couyote disasterous for fox.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i have also heard nothing but good things about that caliber...as for your bow...trade that hoyt in for a mathews :lol:

kase

P.S. i'm seriously thinking about reloading my own shells...maybe you, me, fallguy, brody, brett, ryan...whoever...could go in on one and all just buy owr own stuff for it. just a thought. let me know what you think.


----------

